
Shrink your ops team by putting the Dev in DevOps - midas
https://www.paxos.com/engineering/shrink-your-ops-put-the-dev-in-devops/
======
europa
If OP lurking here, How do you manage versioning terragrunt/terraform?

------
engg846
Terraform is awesome. So is shrinking your ops team.

------
jjuan324
Great read!

